# Spain here I come!



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I will do _anything_ to avoid packing....

But I will have to do it soon!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why won't your pictures open for me Jean. I click em and it keeps loading.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're asking ME??!!?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Call in if you're passing Jean. We've moved but only as far as next door. Cristina in the restaurant will direct you if you do.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Will do if I'm that way Alan.

At the moment my only plan is head south (from Cherbourg) to the Pyrenees. Depending on the weather I might wander around there for a bit. Or I might head south. Or west... 

I obviously have no clear plan as yet! Just the boat from Santander on 3rd November.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's 25c here today Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds VERY good Ray - 12° here.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We'll be in Torredembarra until about Oct 4th then head up through France, safe travels Jean.

Pic won't open for me either Ray, but looks like one of those countdown clocks, hope IT doesn't need reset. :- D

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on the dates Terry - would be great if we could meet up there or en route. Which route do you take north? I'd probably be well into Spain by then.

And no, the clock will NOT be reset! (well, maybe the 3rd November might shift, depending on all the upheaval post-(or not post-)Brexit.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I'll keep an eye on the dates Terry - would be great if we could meet up there or en route. Which route do you take north? I'd probably be well into Spain by then.
> 
> And no, the clock will NOT be reset! (well, maybe the 3rd November might shift, depending on all the upheaval post-(or not post-)Brexit.


Plan usually is not to hang about, AP7 to France and stop overnight in Narbonne Carrefour the day we leave Spain, then use the A75 with a stop on it in the Aire at La Canourgue, site in Neris Les Bain, Aire in Loches, site in Le Mans, park up at castle in Falaise then Cherbourg.

Subject to change as I haven't run in past the copilot yet. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For those not seeing the picture, when you've clicked the link and get the scrolling round thing in the middle put your cursor on the scrolling thing and click, that will open the picture full page, then when viewed us back button to get back to forum.

.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John, yes it worked for me.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Plan usually is not to hang about, AP7 to France and stop overnight in Narbonne Carrefour the day we leave Spain, then use the A75 with a stop on it in the Aire at La Canourgue, site in Neris Les Bain, Aire in Loches, site in Le Mans, park up at castle in Falaise then Cherbourg.
> 
> Subject to change as I haven't run in past the copilot yet. /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
> 
> Terry


Ooh, you're very well organised Terry! Probably won't meet up then as I seldom do motorway and I'll be well past your non-motorway section (I think!)


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> For those not seeing the picture, when you've clicked the link and get the scrolling round thing in the middle put your cursor on the scrolling thing and click, that will open the picture full page, then when viewed us back button to get back to forum.
> 
> .


I've tried this on numerous occasions and all I get is, see attachment.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've added another pic just to see if it's the same problem.

If so, would someone report it - don't want to have that same problem throughout my trip!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I've added another pic just to see if it's the same problem.
> 
> If so, would someone report it - don't want to have that same problem throughout my trip!


Works for me on iPad and phone Jean.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And does the 1st pic open for you OK Terry?


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

That's quite strange, the first one still gives me the twirly thing but the one you just posted opens immediately.

.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've no idea why that might be - the 1st is indeed a screenshot of a countdown, and the other is a camera shot. No idea why that might make a difference.

I've added another screenshot - does that work?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's odd - when I add the screenshot it says it has uploaded and shows the pic, then it disappears n shows only the pic outline. But after uploading I can see the pic OK.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> That's quite strange, the first one still gives me the twirly thing but the one you just posted opens immediately.
> 
> .


Exactly the same for me.

Your second screen shot comes up as a blanc page, i.e. after clicking the spinning wheel.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> And does the 1st pic open for you OK Terry?


The pic of being parked up on grass is fine, the first and last screenshot won't open on my phone ?

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

@VS_Admin - would you have a look at this problem please (see posts #20 and #22 in particular). Thanks.

Does this post have to be reported, or is that sufficient?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Reported. I can't see them either, other than the one of the vans etc. on the grass.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On my way!

Had arranged to meet friends at an Applegreen service station - they were getting off the boat I was to get on. 

We did find one another - they'd gone to the wrong one, then her phone died as we were arranging an alternative. But at least they were only about 5km away! 

Sea is a millpond, TG, tho I'm challenged by so many who must go to the shop n try all the perfume testers there are (sick emoji!)

Nevertheless, I shall investigate the restaurant.

Pic: loaded n locked, at Dublin port


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

See you tomorrow Jean. We have guests till mid afternoon but will be all yours after.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing you both again Ray. Currently racing a couple of tankers n some small craft across the channel.

We're winning!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Safe travels Jean, pic of boat displayed ok.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Must just be screenshots are the problem tho heaven knows why. I see @VS_Admin haven't offered any clues.

It was indeed a great sailing - I took the initial sea-sick tablets but needed no others. The food on board was tasty but, as always, on the cold side of lukewarm. I've complained before and they always say Shouldn't happen, temperature is checked regularly....

The drive down, on a beautiful sunny day, wasn't nearly as inspiring as driving in the snow in March when the primroses were singing from every bank and hedgerow.

I met Ray with one of his guests - who made Wimbledon 4 times!! I was honoured! Seeing them later for a good chinwag.

I walked in to the village for my 1st verre du rouge or café, depending on my mood.

Closed!! According to the lady in the patisserie they close weekends at this time of year to spend more time with their children - can't argue with that.

So I settled for a lovely croissant.

Sorry, wifi too poor to load photos.

Had a lovely evening with Ray n Prue - you'll be relieved to know we've put the world to rights!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics:
1. St-Lô d'Ourville minus a café
2. My pretty gorgeous alternative 
3. Signs of autumn


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Must try harder with the pics Jean. There was a whole field of bright red poppies at the top of that road earlier this year and a film crew were taking those classic shots of a girl in a long flowing dress sweeping through them. But can't find the hurried pics I took yet.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Lunch with the ladies.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That was a lovely get-together - Ray with his harem!

Prue and I went to the local Manoir for their heritage day. They made a very good job of it, dressing up in middle-ages costume. The château is massive, and a MASSIVE job to bring it back to good condition. They could do with a team of Dick n Angels! We'll be long gone before they get anywhere near completion. But it has loads of character. 

I became aware that my ear for French is not fully tuned yet (understatement!) - I made out very little of what the musician was telling us about the various instruments. 

I then walked down to the village to hear the organ recital. Only 24hrs late!!! 

HOWEVER, on the bright side.... the café is open!

Pics later - they won't load.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've had a lovely time with Ray n Prue but moved on this morning (only about 3km!) to Portbail. Unfortunately the weather is a bit grey n damp (and it's Monday so TO closed - why do I always forget that?!) but at least I got the grey water emptied on the way - it's been a long time! 

Parking here is on a large open area on the waterfront with salt marshes but no sheep as yet. 

Pucs:
1. Le Manoir, Hameau Duchemin 
2. View across the bay, Portbail


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

First picture is small Jean and the marsh big, :-(


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Came from two different cameras Jan. 
Just wait till the tide comes in Jean as it's a total transformation. This is the other side of the church from you.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just come back over the bridge to the church - tide still out (pic1)

I'll not be lonely tonight - plenty company at the aire. 

Pics:
1. Approaching Portbail from Barneville-Carteret 
2. The lovely Villa des Jasmines (I can see why Suzie paints it!) 
3. Portbail harbour
4. The aire at the saltmarshes


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t think your supposed to look above the balcony, looks a bit ruff/rough up there.

The Aire is very mucky Jean, couldn´t take my little man on there.
Why are they all parked in a line?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was the only building in the town to survive the war Jan. Bound to be a little frayed.
It's been peeing down most of the day here so the car park would get muddy. 
They are all lined up looking out across the harbour.

Durrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It was the only building in the town to survive the war Jan. Bound to be a little frayed.
> It's been peeing down most of the day here so the car park would get muddy.
> They are all lined up looking out across the harbour.
> 
> ...


How was I to know that  double durrrr.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You weren't Jan, I was just letting you know.:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually the aire is very well-compacted so not too much muck.

However, I might've needed my swimsuit this morning if I hadn't had the gas system installed that doesn't need turned off!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jean, it was on off rain all morning but brilliant walking this pm for 5.5km. with no rain and 19c. 
Then another double birthday celebration with three different cakes and gateaux along with fizz. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess you put all the calories back on then Ray?!

I would've walked to the market this morning but it was absolutely chucking it down. 

Put my wet-gear trousers on for Coutances n it hasn't dropped a spit! I reckon that's the answer!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics of Coutances
1. The rather impressive cathedral (from the outside, somehow the inside didn't speak to me. 
2. The cover of the baptismal font in St Peter's Church - reminded me of the churching of women - just another ruse to keep us in our place.
3. My parking down by the rail station. I tried all 3 of the parkings on Park4night (going round the wee central streets 3 times) but couldn't find anything. Checked with Marie it was OK to park overnight. I've been back for nearly an hour n haven't heard a train yet so I might be lucky!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That old van next to you looks a bit iffy Jean.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why so close to each other with all that space?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There are barriers in the grass to the left of the yellow van.

I'd wanted to park well out of the road. There had been just another MH beyond me. That yellow van has a small logo on it saying something like Topville Scooter Club. Haven't seen anyone at it. 

The police were down a while ago so they know I'm here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Drove to Mortain this morning then legged it up to the TO before they closed in 10mins! It was a lovely drive in country mostly new to me. 

Mortain was devastated in WWII - there's a photo of a woman surveying the damage with a wee one on the back of her bike. Maybe the panniers were holding all she had left. 

I thoroughly enjoyed a boeuf bourgignon, reminding me it's far too long since I made my own Guinness version. Then walked in the fairly heavy drizzle to see the Petite and the Grande Cascade. Why is the sound of falling water so life-affirming? Would've been better in sunshine but I loved it. 

Parking is down by the château.

Pics:
1. The very pretty, if not very big, Grande Cascade
2. The aire, with facilities opposite 
3. The local church roof - I thought it was maybe wooden tiles but it might be blocks? Very unusual


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Was woken this morning by the council sawing down trees just beside us - I'm kinda surprised they didn't ask us to move first. 

Drove to Domfront, hoping to meet up with Gretchibald. It's an interesting wee town (you have to be fit to get up to it!) and the TO makes the most of it. 

My driving the last few days has been past acres and acres of sweetcorn - most of which, I hazard, is to go to animal feed. It brings home how intensive our land use is in the raising of beef.

I'm on a campsite for the 1st this trip - must have a word with Gretchibald about his expensive tastes - it's all of €3.50 to stay overnight!! Well, the vast sum of €6.50 if you choose to take electricity. I never do if it's more than a couple of euro.

Pics:
1. Town Hall. Notice the bank of electric hire bikes to the left - they need to be electric!! 
2-3. Some of the old buildings in town
4. The church - built in 1924, one of the 1st buildings from reinforced concrete; actually quite attractive unlike a similarly constructed church somewhere on the northern coast of France. The I side is beautifully decorated with blue and gold mosaic tiles à la Byzantine.
5. Nice reminder of bygone days


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

As a matter of interest I withdrew €60 from my Starling account this morning and have been charged £52.97.

The XE app is giving £53.22 as the equivalent.

Not bad!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice pics Jean. Nifty 2CV.

I want one for a winter car.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a lovely place to visit - even in a drizzle that would match NI's!

Very much enjoyed meeting up with Alan n Jayne (Gretchibald).


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a lovely shower n hair wash this morning - pity one of the guys using the communal room hadn't thought of it - his hair was plastered to his head with grease n he stank - really! Unfortunately my map update on the phone took longer than I'd thought 🤮 

Drove over to Nogent-le-Rotrou. Saw a field with a deep border of wildflowers - and was reminded that's the ONLY one I've seen this trip. Aren't all EU farmers supposed to be doing that? 

Some pretty narrow bits to get up to the château - but the bus goes.... There were quite a few spaces when I arrived (and fortunately one at the more level end of the parking) but just after I arrived there was an influx, so I was lucky. 

Walked back downtown, had a savoury galette and a bolée de cider while waiting for TO to open. Good walking map n lovely place. Then up the goodness-knows-how-many steps to the château. Quite an interesting tour with an iPad (or similar) but my, was it heavy after carrying it for over an hour! Weather was mostly very dark and lowering, with the odd flash of warm sunshine and the odd spot of drizzle, but I didn't have to put my cape on - TG!

Pics:
1. Parking near the château
2. Nogent-le-Rotrou château
3. A sculpture in the park by a local worthy - beautiful!
4-6. Some of the interesting architecture
7. A few of the many steps back up to the château


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Al Thumbnails enlarged this time, nice pictures.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the travel photos and text Jean. I always enjoy reading about other people's travels.

Please may I ask what hardware you are using for access to the Net? MiFi (model) and/or what sim please?

Historically, being a cheapskate, I've only ever used what I can log onto for free and it's been somewhat hit or miss. I need the enter the modern world and update.
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Re hardware - I DO have a mifi with a 3 sim valid for 24 months but I haven't turned it on yet!

In my smartphone I have a plusnet sim (running on EE, or orange in France). At home I had 3.5GB for £7.50 a month but actually don't use much of that. I upped it to 10GB for £10 just before I came away. So far I've used 1.4GB in 10 days so I'm not going to be turning on the mifi I don't think - except if the orange signal is poor, and it has been at times but I haven't checked the 3 signal.

So for an extra £2.50 a month I've got good value I think. And of course it's handier just being on your phone SIM as you don't need to carry the mifi with you if you need connection away from the MH. The 3 sim was something like £43 for 24GB so no comparison. 

If course, things might change with the old B-word but I think they've to stay the same for a while anyway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Shortly after I got up people started to congregate as a walking group from about 8 on. They chatted, had coffee from a table set up near one of the cars, changed footwear, chatted some more.... They were still there when I left about 10am! C'est la France! 

What a lovely drive south! Skies were very grey to begin with but lightened later. I got a bit lost in Montoire and went down some exceedingly narrow streets with sharp bends, oops!

Arrived at Château Renault, campsite closed but I'd known that. Despite deviation warnings I was able to get into the big carpark at the bottom of town. This is a place that holds so many wonderful memories from holidays when the kids were young. I was able to get into the campsite and pay homage to our favourite emplacement - a little triangle with a massive willow tree. Unfortunately the magnificence of the tree has been undermined by a ghastly bowl-hair-cut.

I wandered round the château and up town. It's losing shops - but they still have the boucherie chevaline! When we came here in the mid-80s there were loads of these wee wasp-like mopeds. Haven't heard one for a very long time, but I did this afternoon - and was reminded how annoying they are!!

Pics:
1. My parking, below the Château 
2-4. A couple of sculptures, absolutely amazing. Despite the many rods rooting them to the ground they have a wonderful sense of movement and fluidity; and speed, for the horse.
5. The horse butcher
6. The best of the artwork 
7-8. I love the rooftops


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you so much for your comprehensive reply Jean. I'll copy and paste it to hard copy for when I next pass my local EE store (my provider).

I remember your previous posts regarding problematic MiFi and wondered what you were doing on this trip as you are posting so regularly, and with excellent photos.

I apologise for moving your thread away from your journey down to Spain and Portugal, and look forward to your subsequent posts about it. Safe travelling!

PS. Whilst typing this, you've posted again. Well done you!
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a lovely drive on virtually empty small roads, some familiar, some not. Came through Chaumont-sur-Loire where I remember some years ago an incident that had the police through the campsite and looking in MH garages. Something to do with a fugitive who'd either kidnapped his children or crashed the car with them in it and fled. The helicopter was out next day flying very low over the river, back n forth. 

Arrived in Valençay, got a map from the TO (right next door to the aire) and set off. Without my jacket, stupid woman! But I did have an ancient rain poncho from some event years ago, TG. Found the only open restaurant (all on congé) and dripped all over them. It was heaving (no surprise) but I was added to the table of a lovely couple from Rouen whose daughter is doing a PhD in St Andrew's so we'd lots to talk about. 

Went to the château in the afternoon, its most famous owner, Tallyrand, a rather unsavoury character. The audio guide used an awfully aristocratic voice dripping with entitlement - and I just wanted to punch his lights out! 

For a very small extra fee today we got access to a concert by the Ensemble Jacques Moderne. It was an excellent presentation of unaccompanied singing from the 12th to 16th centuries in the local church. Unfortunately it was about 15mins fast walking from the château (in the rain, both ways) n I had to return to the château to finish my tour. Boy, the hips are hurting!

Lousy internet reception so pics later.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pucs from Valençay:
1. The château with cars from the Grande Boucle
2. Dinner fit for a King 
3. The winners of the Grande Boucle - from left, 2nd,3rd,1st. I had an Opel myself once but it didn't look like that!
4. Looking over to the town and St Andrew's church
5. Talleyrand's invention for his club foot
6. Some amazing colour from the gardens (which were surprisingly poor I thought. And I'm not a gardener so I think someone who was would be very disappointed.)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in a place called Ambazac just NE of Limoges. I chose it cos it had a green frame round the town map which I understood meant a town of beauty. Must find the legend!! I did - it means it has 2 or 3-star Michelin Green Guide sites?? 

Anyway, I've had a relaxing afternoon, enjoyed a café au dehors, checked out a few stores for an electric hotplate (not yet) and visited the local church (very bare and very long but with the most beautiful flower arrangement - see pic). 

Lovely cross-country roads with virtually no traffic (good job, there were no markings!) Straight roads to begin with then becoming twisty-turn. Went thro lots of woods - it was like Scotland or NI. That reminded me of the landed gentry taking over vast tracts of woodland for their hunts while crucifying the ordinary fellow for poaching. I really don't like the rich n powerful, do I?! 

I nearly had a brace of pheasants for dinner!

Pics:
1. Parking in Ambazac
2. Beautiful flower arrangement, just a little bit past its best.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your not far from Orador sur Glane Jean. Maybe a visit?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've visited once Ray - couldn't do it again.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Got some info from the TO in Ambazac which encouraged me to look around a bit more. 

When the Germans came in Aug 44 n rounded up the Jews and resistance, men women and children, in the town square, the priest offered himself as hostage to free them but they refused, taking him back to his church. He prayed that he would build a Chapel with his own hands in thanks if the parishioners were spared. Then a rider arrived with an order that they were to join forces with their soldiers who'd engaged the maquis on the road to Paris. The chief builder of the Chapel was the priest with the help of a stonemason. I hope the reprieved also gave him a hand - took the best part of 10 years. 

I'd have liked to see the photographic exhibition by Izis but they don't open Tuesday. 

I decided that wee back roads in the rain were not much joy n I'd save a lot of time using the motorway - that was no joy either, with the fast wipers not cutting it at all. 

Arrived at the very pleasant aire at Collonges-la-Rouge - tho it's the 1st charging one I've been on (€8). The village is absolutely delightful and reminds me so much of Edinburgh - not the style (pretty flamboyant) but the red sandstone. 

I'm now in Rodez but will catch up with that later.

Pics:
1. The Chapel at Ambazac
2. The aire at Collonges-la-Rouge
3-5. Some of the buildings in Collonge


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had typed €8 followed by a bracket and it's showing me €a smilie!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

€8(…?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, I was closing the brackets.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you're in need of a nice site, we can recommend a Dutch run site called Camping La Bonnette not too far away in Caylus, the old part of the town is nice although it's on a bit of a hill.

Terry

Park4night has an aire listed but haven't used it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Terry, I'll keep that in mind for another time.

I'm actually on a level with Caylus, in Rodez - and heading south!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know which way you are headed Jean but if it happens to be around Albi and on down the A68 , there is a very nice and easy to get to Aire that we use at Lisle Sur Tarn. Free, by a lake with paths around it and a shortish walk into the medieval town.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Don't know which direction you are headed Jean but if it's to and around Albi and on down the A68 , then there is a nice easy to get to Aire that we would use at Lisle Sur Tarn. Free, on gravel, by a lake with a walk around it and a shortish walk into the medieval town , also a supermarche a couple of hundred yards from the aire in the other direction. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Alan. I don't normally come on MHF so early but glad I did!

I'm on my way to Toulouse n that looks like my kind of aire, en route!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Côte de Layoule.
Yesterday:
Beautiful drive down from Collonge to Rodez - back to wee roads n sunshine! The last half km was a bit hairy - down a very narrow road turning back on myself then a hard turn right down ultra-steep (like 1 in 2?!), exceptionally narrow; tho it was 2-way - NO WAY!! 

There are more signs of autumn - few days ago I changed my duvet, saw my 1st field of sunflowers (all black, dead n ugly so unlike their glorious July days!), brown BRACKEN, leaves falling. Hence my southerly direction!

Lovely afternoon in Rodez but my goodness, everything is vertical!! My heart got a good workout on the way up n my knees protested on the way down! Very interesting architecture and quirky place.

And today - wahey, we're back to crops n sandals n sitting in the sunshine - despite being just 3° this morning! Alan (Gretchibald) suggested this stop, Lisle sur Tarn, n the aire is beside a beautiful lake. Walked in to the village - old buildings, big square, pleasant atmosphere. It was a nice drive down too - wide open rolling hills. Tho I did use a couple of naughty words at cheeky drivers. Not as naughty as the one I used when I saw that vertical street yesterday 😂

Pics:
1. My stop in Rodez 
2. I'd just been talking about autumn and look at this!
3. These streets brighten your day - take your mind off the massive amount of road work upheavals in city centre.
4. Beautiful tracery in the cathedral
5. Old Rodez 
6. Aire in Lisle-sur-Tarn 
7. Beautiful lake
8. Lisle-sur-Tarn


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You do find some nice spots Jean. Not nice enough for me to get another van and follow though. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Such a pity Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did toy for years Jean but in the end with being so frustrated with a Euro Van I decided if we couldn't do it properly in a large RV we would take the easy option and rent a very comfortable apartment. So with the cash from the van on deposit it generates some small funds towards the rental.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I drove down to Toulouse today, mostly normal roads, a little motorway. I'd be absolutely lost without my satnav (in fact I have 2 at the moment - I bought Sygic online and am currently running it alongside my tomtom to see what I think of it.)

For many km outside Toulouse the roads were somewhat mystifying and it only got worse in Toulouse. With the satnav I get plenty heads-up of what's coming next, which lane to be in. There's no way I could have found my way to the parking at the exhibition centre without it.

It's rather a long walk to the TO but I suspect if it had been warm n sunny it would have been very pleasant. As it was it was raining and I was having to hoof it to get there on time (again!)

I thoroughly enjoyed my day. The TO map had places of interest marked but not a route as such so I made up my own with the help of freetworoam.com. I only did a few of the landmarks and wandered in the old atmospheric streets and along the Garonne - lovely! Covered over 9km in the process. 

The parking was pretty busy when I arrived but had cleared out by teatime. 

I'm kinda glad I've got the tracker on the van - I knew where I was parked but couldn't find it on the map, let alone find out how to get there! So I phoned the tracker, it sent me a text with the location and I was able to expand it n see how to get there from where I was. Brilliant! 

Pics:
1. The ceilings in the arcades of the main square are very interesting.
2. St.Sernin
3. Le Neuf Pont over the Garonne - which is actually the oldest bridge, and the most beautiful
4. Lovely housing
5. Couvent des Jacobins - amazing ceiling
6. This is how they serve cider in the bits of France I've been in - they call it a bolée du cidre 
7. Forgot to introduce you to my visitor from the lake at Lisle-sur-Tarn - he's got the aire sussed!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in Tarascon-sur-Ariège in the foothills of the Pyrenées. The lovely food market was ensconced on the parking place so I'm on the other side of the river till they've gone. That's the 1st market I've actually got to n I'm about to leave France! Got some local cheese n I've already forgotten it's name! But it's nice. There were traffic jams to get into town! Not sure if it was the market, or the several supermarkets, or just out for a Saturday drive. I'm on a rather busy street at the moment and amazed at the old fogies off a tour bus who just hirple over the road when there's a crossing about 20yds away!!

Pics:
1. The Castella Tarasconnais
2. Someone's been enjoying some mindfulness
3. Tarascon-sur-Ariège 
4. You MIGHT be able to get a piece of paper between the rear mudguard n the barrier (on the LEFT of the van) - but only just!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I'm in Tarascon-sur-Ariège in the foothills of the Pyrenées. The lovely food market was ensconced on the parking place so I'm on the other side of the river till they've gone. That's the 1st market I've actually got to n I'm about to leave France! Got some local cheese n I've already forgotten it's name! But it's nice. There were traffic jams to get into town! Not sure if it was the market, or the several supermarkets, or just out for a Saturday drive. I'm on a rather busy street at the moment and amazed at the old fogies off a tour bus who just hirple over the road when there's a crossing about 20yds away!!
> 
> Pics:
> 1. The Castella Tarasconnais
> ...


Enjoy Jean, we have forsaken the blue skies of Spain as planned for the grey clouds of France and are a day ahead of schedule, currently in Neris Les Bains and importantly have switched to the warm quilt as a bed cover. Oh yeah, back to wearing socks, the first in 5 months. 🙂

Roll on April next year for a return to blue skies and warmth.

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Wot! Not visiting Cathar Castles? They are stunning.

Maybe on your return journey Jean ?
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Enjoy Jean, we have forsaken the blue skies of Spain as planned for the grey clouds of France and are a day ahead of schedule, currently in Neris Les Bains and importantly have switched to the warm quilt as a bed cover. Oh yeah, back to wearing socks, the first in 5 months. 🙂
> 
> Roll on April next year for a return to blue skies and warmth.
> 
> Terry


You knew I was getting close Terry!! 


HurricaneSmith said:


> Wot! Not visiting Cathar Castles? They are stunning.
> 
> Maybe on your return journey Jean ?
> .


Not this time. I've seen the one in Foix. Decided Andorra was on my schedule this trip - tho goodness knows why!

I'm on camping Valira, Andorra de Vella. Drive was interesting 😂 I chose to stay behind a bus so I wasn't always pulling in to let the traffic pass - only when he did. And what a traffic!!! The attraction of tax-free I guess.

The surrounding mountains were impressive - when you could take your eyes off the road! But my 1st sight of habitation in Andorra was the shopping place - so inappropriate. It was like a huge black carbuncle stuck to the side of the mountain.

The 1st thing I noticed when I left the site to walk into town was that no one met your eye. No Bon jour or Bon dia or whatever it is in Catalan - I believe that's what they speak here.

It's very busy but no soul. So now I know.

But I have had a really lovely meal and beautifully presented. So much better than the fast-food places I passed. I do like to be pampered!

Pucs:
1. The view from my site - that mountain is high. 
2. The river is the best bit about Andorra la Vella
3. Something interesting....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We were there in 1990 Jean. Looks a little different today. But cheap fuel top and bottom of the mountain.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I'm going to pick some up on the way tomorrow.

I did eventually find the old town which was much more interesting.... Especially as I got completely lost!! It's quite close to the campsite but with not finding the TO I was away at the far end. 

The interesting glass shard was in fact a spa place. Lots of water about, relaxing blue lighting and beautiful clear-your-head-of-everything music. I wasn't in for a spa you understand, just went in to have a look at the building - much more impressive from the outside.

Pics:
1. I *think* she's making lace
2. The spa building
3. They've tried to make some buildings more interesting but this looks awful I think 
4. I'm at a loss to understand this - it's like a mediaeval knight peeing on a spaceman on a horse - eh???
5. St Estève church
6. A bit of the old town 
7. A cheering display - which actually confirmed how drab the town felt, all greys n browns.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just remember rows and rows of camera and electrical shops. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Upmarket clothes n shoes as well as those now Ray. The customs guy was a bit non-plussed when I said I'd only bought diesel. They pull the MHs out of the 'nothing to declare' line to make you say it face to face.

I discovered when I was picking up diesel (under €1.03) that my cab lock has been damaged - I couldn't get the key in to lock it, as I normally would before I go in to pay. The door IS still locking tho from the inside. 

I think it must've happened at Toulouse. When I turned off the alarm on my return it gave me 5 chirps instead of the normal 2. All looked OK inside, nothing amiss, so I assumed it was because I'd called the tracker and it had responded - maybe annoyed the electrics of the alarm. But it would seem not. 

Looking up the alarm instructions says to diagnose I should turn the ignition to ON and see how many flashes the light gives. It did nothing and I assume it's lost but just thinking, do I have to turn the engine on? Not with the van right now so can't try it. 

So that's a bit of a bummer. Tho I do think the van came with a spare lock barrel so it should be fixable. If I can find it....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's a new van Jean. Possibly just a foreign body in it?? Give it some wiggle but only up and down.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, it's definitely been tampered with - the surrounding metal is warped. I can see there are bits of metal across the key channel about half a cm in.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhh, bugger.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's what I said!!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> No, it's definitely been tampered with - the surrounding metal is warped. I can see there are bits of metal across the key channel about half a cm in.


Sorry to hear that , but looking on the 'glass half full' perspective , at least they didn't get in and no real damage done.

PS Are you continuing Sth into Spain or heading across the Pyrenees ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I'm quite sanguine about it Alan. 

I decided to get a bit of a move on into Spain, if I want time to see anything of Portugal.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

After the discovery of the lock-tampering I found neither of my cards would work to pay for the diesel! There was an ATM outside but that wouldn't work either. He was blaming the signal... Anyway, I was glad to find I had enough in cash. Not sure what would have happened otherwise. 

Going through the border the customs pull MHs out of the 'nothing-to-declare' line so you have to say it face to face. He was quite taken aback to hear I'd bought nothing but diesel. 

Going in to Spain the initial reaction is how arrid it looks. I know that's how Spain is but it still comes as a shock after the verdant scenery of France and Andorra.

I tootled down a mix of roads, playing my Spanish language CDs on the motorway - I think it's a few years since I played them. It all came back, but the problem is PRODUCING it from nothing.

Got to Guissona which I'd picked up from Park4night (nearly all my stops are) - it was parking beside a massive food store with a huge café where you can eat all you want for €5. They've fresh meat that you cook yourself on very hot plates. It was indeed excellent value but I think I prefer to be served! My HF Clarity card worked this time but took forever; after about 5mins I asked security n he asked was the card English-based? Oh well, it'll take forever.... A taste of things to come?! 

There wasn't a great deal to see in the local town. There was a 'Gate of the Angel' which had been built in the town walls in the middle ages from stones from the old Roman fortifications - you can still see that many of the stones had important carving on them. I always wonder what happened to culture and learning between Roman times and the Middle ages or later.

The parking was clean, serviced but rather sterile. And a bit noisy at times overnight.

I then made my way down to Vilanova i el Geltrú where old friends Sally n Don are ensconced on a permanent pitch. How lovely to see them again, and the craic was mighty.... Not much else to report really!! 

This morning we walked into Vilanova (1.5hrs?) for Sally's hair appointment - and a coffee of course! Good to know we could get the bus back up! 

The site is a great place for long-terming with lots going on, especially over the summer months. Quite different from the aires I usually find myself on! 

Pic:
1. The Angel Gate, Guissona


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Good evening Jean, unfortunately your picture is not showing, nothing whatsoever.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No more card probs Jean.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

No picture Jean.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops! And we were talking so much that the only pic I took in Vilanova was from the site bar area. 

I'm now at Calaceite, and loads of pics but will write that later. 

No more problems with the card - except an awful lot of the ATMs here charge for use of their machine - Santander wanted to charge €5! On my 3rd ATM they wanted just 62¢ so I decided to take it - the last of the big spenders! 

Pics:
1. The Angel Gate, Guissona
2. Vilanova Park camping


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The 1st part of my drive today wasn't very inspiring - slow route going through the coastal towns but the uninteresting part with all the big commercial sites n massive billboards - it always feels a bit driving in an American movie 😉 But after I got past Torredembarra and Tarragona, I moved inland and could see the hills n all was well. (You may be relieved Terry to hear that the weather was pretty grey n damp when I passed Torredembarra!) 

I'd originally thought of stopping in Caseres - then realised that the large choice of stopping places was actually at Caceres! So, change of plan n I came to Calaceite. What a little gem of a place! - lots of interesting architecture, and the Juan Cabré museum which is free. Although there are no English info boards I could pick up the gist of it, and the 18th century building was interesting.

The tourist information office was closed till further notice but I was able to take a photo of the map and the information which made the walking so much more interesting.

But when I first got out of the van to explore there was a pretty mange-looking ginger cat, desperate to rub itself on my legs which I kept avoiding. Then it bit me! I came back in and dosed it with vinegar, then sherry (the strongest alcohol I have) then put sudocreme on it. I checked with the Dr and I had a tetanus injection in Oct 2010 so that should still be effective. Anyway, I shall keep an eye on it.

And at the other end of the day a French van came in - and despite there being LOADS of room, came n parked within 3' of me, taking my light n my view 😡

Pics:
1. The stray cat that did the damage
2-7. Views of Calaceite
8. My parking


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

*Spain here I come*

Hi, Enjoying a catch up on your travels as I have recently moved house and area here in Spain etc.
Just back from a trip to Ronda which is a good visit if your cutting through Spain above the usual coastal route.
I guess you know but, Sygic like some others can mark your vans position for you if you need it. Sygic is my favourite.
Anyway, happy travels


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Terry (?) - had a look at Ronda but won't be that far south this trip. I'm heading more or less west to take in Toledo then on to Portugal.

I do have Sygic Truck but am still trying to get to grips with it. I'm travelling with both that and the TT camper going - yesterday sygic found quite a few roundabouts that have obviously been superceded by flyovers, and missed a roundabout that was there.

Today I was headed for the mining museum at Escucha then realised I'd arrive too late for the morning session but too early for afternoon so decided to stop at Alcañiz. 

Pulled up beside an English couple who have a house nearby but use their MH to investigate. First ones to voluntarily mention Brexit - they're leavers and even more determined to leave now than before; small is beautiful. He used to work in Brussels so has some idea of how things go there. Again, immigration is the key thing.

Alcañiz church is beautiful. They've quite a few of the 'biers' (not sure what they're called) that they carry through the streets in Holy Week. I was particularly impressed with a statue of Mary, holding Jesus after the crucifixion which showed some sense of the desolation any mother would feel in that situation; and a crucifix, fairly modern I think.

They're busy cleaning the ayuntamiento with laser beam - at least I think that's what it is: a gun pointed at the stonework that zaps repeatedly with a spark. I thought they'd concluded that damaged the stonework?

Pics:
1. Alcañiz church
2. The weeping Madonna 
3. Crucifix


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I then moved on to Escucha to look at their mining museum - very interesting, thanks to the guide who agreed to take me with a group of Spanish but to give me a potted version in English as we went.

So glad I asked in advance cos she spoke Spanish at such a rate I picked up only the odd word here n there. 

I'm parked in their lot - it's quite sloped but I moved to the top which is more or less level. I think I'm quite high here n there's a fair wind getting up. 

Pics:
1. Ready for business! Note the plaster on the leg where the cat bit me! Doing well tho
2. My parking before I moved
3. A beautiful sunset not really captured in this photo


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Theres those legs again...…..

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aye, I'd be lost without them Ray!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just catching up Jean 

Do be very, very careful with cat bites. Cats mouths carry the most awful bacteria. You might have caught them with the alcohol but if it gives you any trouble then straight to the doctor or hospital with you!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Just catching up Jean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I had thought that Pat, and have had similar admonishments from the family. And my daughter says I'm more at risk having had cellulitis. But it seems to be fine TG.

The drive over to Teruel showed a completely different Spain. I was up to 1400m but there were wide open plains with large fields either just harvested (grain of some sort I think) or just being prepared for planting. It was very productive.

There were other areas while climbing up, where the landscape just looked like a map with the altitude whorls on it, and the small, oddly-shaped fields were squeezed into these whorls.

I'd a long day - about 10hrs up town! Fabulous steps up, reminded me a bit of Gaudi's in Barcelona with its graceful curves. Stopped for a coffee n croissante - no croissant but he offered me tostada which I accepted. What came was in the pic below. Not sure if that's what they do or if he got it wrong. It was peach juice - they're famous for them here. Tostado came quite a bit later. Cost €2.40 altogether.

There was a wedding party at San Pedro - my, what style!! I nipped in before they did and boy, did the church have style too. Quite a few of the buildings have moorish influence - very attractive. Teruel has its own version of Romeo and Juliet - Los Amantes.

I thoroughly enjoyed the hour-long free exhibition of local dance and song; as always, they encourage them from an early age. I met a lovely couple from Alicante over lunch n we'd good conversation in a mix of Spanish, French n English. The town museum is free and interesting.

The place was just beginning to come alive at 7pm but by that time I was done! It was up to 24° I think. The aire is down by the railway.

Pics:
1. The steps up to town.
2. My coffee
3. Los Amantes (Teruel's Romeo n Juliet)
4. Local culture in the form of song and dance. The youngest was about 3 or 4!
5. Inside San Pedro
6. The dome of Santa Maria
7. Part of the town museum.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi again, great travels and pics. Toledo still to visit as well as some North West Spanish places.
Hope not to busy in Portugal for you as all the migration of North European motorhomes are on the move lol
Nice to see brexit putting the Euros up, for awhile at least. Not sure the 17million that voted for three lies could pull a country of 67 million out of Europe.LOL 
Have a great time
Terry (or Tel)


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Toledo is my aim at the moment. I put my journey to Toledo into Google maps then pick somewhere that looks like a do-able distance from where I am, then look up Park4night to see what's available. It's worked so far n given me lots of lovely interesting places to visit. 

I decided to stay on today rather than risk fighting buses from Madrid for a parking place at my next stop - Monday has to be quieter I think. Tho maybe too quiet - probably all things will be closed (hadn't considered that!) 

Came up to the cathedral for 10am mass. The 3 priests were quite elderly and only about 40-50 in the congregation. The reading and sermon were about the Good Samaritan but I didn't pick up too much of the Spanish. The couple I spoke with over lunch said Spain is still very open to its foreigners - by that I think they meant Muslims. They also said about the birth rate having dropped considerably - must say I hadn't noticed but after they said - yes, seems to be the case. I'm always amazed in the RC churches how they go around collecting the offering while the consecration is going on - seems disrespectful to me. 

I went in to the Torre de San Salvador (actually 1 rubble tower inside another brick-built) - originally built by the Muslims allowed to remain after the town was taken by the Christians in the 12th century. Back then they were seen as models of industry and efficiency. Quite a bit of the architecture is based on the Mudéjar style. I was up in the bell tower when it suddenly struck - I nearly went out the beautiful windows!

I shall wander a bit more then maybe take in the bullring on the way home. Tho it's not mentioned on the map as something to see so maybe it isn't.

Pics:
1. San Salvador Church 
2. The bell and the windows!
3. A view from the gallery - the MH is in the trees at the left of the railway parking - hopefully in the shade!
4. The rival San Martín tower - the legend says the builders of the 2 towers wanted to marry the same girl. Her father set up a competition re who could build the best tower in the shortest time. San Martín's has a list so he lost. Threw himself off his own tower.
5-6. More Mudéjar architecture


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have often passed signs for Toledo when leaving Nephew in Madrid and heading for Lisbon but all motorway making haste. But never stopped.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll let you know if it's worth it Ray - I'm sure it will be.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Arrived in Cuenca to parking in front of TO as advised - only if you're the size of a car! Stopped on a dual-lane street to find somewhere else n the police passe me, peeped n were waving me on. I just hoped I'd have something by the time they could get back to me! 

Found something then back to TO then up the town - and it was most definitely UP! What an amazing cathedral - not the biggest but it has so many wee gems (and big). Cuenca is famous for its 'hanging houses' - ones built right on the edge of the cliff with their balconies suspended above the very deep gorge - I'd not be going outside to sun myself!! 

Did a bit of hill-walking too to get back down. 10.5km - knackered! When I got back there were another 2 vans hugging me tight. Then a local said it was market day tomorrow, on our spot, from 6.30am. So we all troupe up to the top parking, which was pretty much jammed n a bit tight for getting past other vehicles - even more tight this morning and no chance of getting out, probably till market is over. It's massive! And the local was right!

Had a look round - same as all others - then looked for a café in the sun - I'd come out in my sandals n it's only 5°! Eventually found one of these bar-cafés with a very shouty TV but it'll do.

Pics:
1. Cuenca cathedral looks quite small from outside but is massive inside
2. A ceiling - I love the geometric of architecture in this area; not so much the colours!
3. The hanging houses of Cuenca 
4. Look carefully at the base of the middle tenement - seems to be held up by a collection of old firewood! 
5. Extreme restoration, Spanish style!
6. My initial parking


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where are you now Jean? no reports here for 2 days, but I know you haven´t been kidnapped. :grin2: I saw you last at 15.40 today.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're right Jan - from I arrived in Toledo on Tuesday afternoon it was go, go, go! There's so much to see and so much walking to be done in the wee back streets which I loved - maybe not quite so much when I got lost in the dark and my GPS was less than reliable (and my map-reading skills - which used to be good - are rubbish now). But I didn't feel unsafe. I must've walked 25km in the couple of days (and that was after the 6-story escalator!

I bought a Toledo bracelet which gives you access to certain churches/museums and also visited the Jewish Transito museum and the el Greco. I'd forgotten I'm not all that fussed about el Greco but it was interesting none-the-less. He came to Madrid to paint for the King who didn't like either the paintings or the painter - who was apparently a carnaptious wee nyurp who fell out with everyone. Hence Toledo. 

Again, it was the mudéjar influence on the architecture that inspired me, particularly the Mesquita.

I discovered the library at the top of the town was open with a café at the top so, 204 steps later, I got the great view! There IS a lift! 

I can certainly recommend Toledo. 

But having left it there's a certain sense of deflation - not sure if that's because Teledo was the objective of my trip and it's all downhill from here.... 

Or it may be that as soon as I parked here in Taravela de la Reina I got the msg that EU were refusing an extension (tho I now know that isn't the case).

Anyway, Teravela is coming down with ceramic work - not what I'd have in my own home, but impressive nevertheless. They have it in the museum but also very much in the streets and parks. 

I'm just parked on the street here - plenty space.

Pics:
1. Toledo swords - apparently they're famous 
2. The Jewish quarter - there are little tiles with a Hebrew letter sunk in the road from time to time 
3. Sunset
4. Amazing filigree work in the Transito synagogue
5. El Greco's 'Skinny Saint'
6. I'll not be driving up there! Typical of the very narrow streets
7. The Mezquita


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yesterday morning I wanted to visit the ceramics museum before leaving Taravela. I'd thought of using the bike to save my hip but it was raining n I can't manage wet gear on the bike. Anyway, it was worth the walk.

I then went on to a campsite at the edge of Monfragüe National Park. I've not been on a campsite before with boy racers! When I booked in she said the bungalows were busy this weekend n I might want to park fairly well back, which I did. 

They weren't bad actually, no party noise, just a few screaming engines as the arrived last night n as they showed off their wheels this morning. I don't know how they can do that to their engines! 

There was an exhibition centre next door for the Montfragüe NP. VG. An absolute haven for birdwatchers apparently. Put me in mind of our 1st ever entry into Spain with the MH - we'd left the snow in France n emerged from the tunnel into bright sunshine with an Eagle soaring on the thermals - below us!! One of those wonderful moments in life.

Pics:
1. Some stunning ceramic work (tho not for my house
2. Interesting view of the world 250m years ago
3. Amazing how this nest is hanging almost literally by a thread
4. Abejarucos, or bee-eaters. At last, 16yrs on, I learn what the flock of amazingly coloured birds was that I saw on my 1st walking holiday in Spain!
5. My spot tonight, in Monsanto - Portugal! More of that tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Monsanto was a lovely wee stop - on the square in Relva below Monsanto castle with a wee café bar behind well-patronised by the very friendly locals. The women sat indoors round the log fire (really!) while the men stood on the stoop watching the rain fall. I was assured that the castle that was hiding in the mists would be accessible next day, and so it was. But whoever put on Park4night that it was a gentle slope was doing a BJ!

What an interesting place to wander - some *very* narrow streets and steps, steep inclines everywhere; how do the elderly (well, older than me!) manage? Quite a few of the houses are built on, against, under the massive smooth boulders that abound. 

I nearly jumped out my skin when the clock tower beside me pealed 10 - I took a pic but it was a good few hrs before I realised I was still on Spanish time. Still, when hubby and I came to Portugal with the MH for the first time it was 4 days before we caught on! We kept wondering why things were closed when they should be open and vv. We'd put it down to extreme mañana-ism!

After a farewell coffee at the bar (and declining the alcohol offered) I drove over to Benquerença, a MH aire kind of in the middle of nowhere, but in the general direction I wanted to go. It's well set out with toilet block and even a shower, tho I believe it's cold. 

I took a walk through the rather scrubby land - some vines (very poor-looking), olive trees, the odd field of very long-legged sheep, pear trees between the fields and the roadway - the fruit might be left to rot as the persimmon and apples were. 

Found a wee shop that had a bar attached (80¢) for a rather large glass of wine. And I managed to get conditioner which I'd run out of - haven't shopped for ages.

All in all a long day and I clocked up >14km. Hip is holding out.

Pics:
1. My stop in Monsanto 
2. View from the castle with the obligatory Church
3. Incorporating the boulders into the building
4. Some of the wee by-ways
5. I know these massive boulders have probably been there for aeons but I'm never quite sure they'll hold on till I get past!!
6. A friendly lot.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Came over to Torre this afternoon - a really twisty, turny road up to 2000m. Passed through Covilhã with its very strange (and ugly) pedestrian bridge from one side of the valley to the other. It was bright sunshine all the way - till I parked, and the mist closed in. 

First things first - I looked out the winter wear and now have on my thermal vest n trousers! I'm very glad I picked up gas the other day! 

Pics:
1. My parking in Benquerença
2. The very long-legged sheep
3. My parking tonight at Torre (tho there's more than 1 Torre and I checked the wrong one for weather before coming up to 2000m. Still, the correct one still didn’t give this:
4. - and the snowplough arrived! Thought he was here for the night but he's just taken off again
5. There IS a view


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Following you with interest and admiration, you certainly don't pick the easy way, some pretty twisty hilly roads there unless I'm googling in the wrong place .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No, I guess you're googling correctly Alan!

The snowplough has been up n down a few times - not sure why - the road can't possibly be blocked (I hope!). This summit seems a very odd place for him to be on standby. Unless this is the only road he covers.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm guessing that you are more a 'places of historical ' interest person than a 'mountain and lakes ' etc , but if it was me ( and it might be next year) I would be heading for the Picos mountains and this walk in particular.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That certainly would fit in with the geography. Not too sure about the walk tho. I've noticed a distinct lack of enthusiasm on my part, since my husband died, for going off-piste. It's not been a conscious decision, just an observation in retrospect.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmm know you have internet searches etc but here is something I found . This couple have traveled extensively and written some very informative posts with photos , just click on the place of interest down the left side of the page.
http://motorhometrips.co.uk/Spain/potes & fuente de.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Alan - will have a look.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm on the Vila Real municipal site. 

Interesting getting here. Sygic Truck said no route possible without toll. So I went with it, pleased to find my toll thingy on the windscreen works - a reassuring beep as I drove under the gantries. 

TT and ST disagreed on bits of route. I usually go with TT. But getting close to campsite TT is saying about 6km where ST is saying 2. So I go with ST. Find myself facing a bridge that for some reason is closed to my direction every day from 8.30 am till 2.30pm I think. It was plenty wide enough.... TT obviously knew of that rule, ST didn't 😕 

Washing on!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Vila Real was a nice place but they like to keep it a secret. Could I find the TO?!? There's nothing on Google maps. The campsite did give me a map with the TO marked on it but it was a very poor photocopy and of course I'm rubbish at reading maps now anyway. Found eventually, and also found, as always, that people do not take kindly to constructive criticism, no matter how kindly it is put.

Their museums are free but not enough time so went back this morning to the Vila Vielha - and again, what a job to find it! No signs, nada. And even when I found the building, the entrance wasn't at all obvious.

The campsite was grand, municipal, basic but grand - and nice hot showers tho I don't think the block is heated. She was very surprised I didn't take electricity - very cold during the night! But I don't have the heat on overnight. 

Drove over to Alfândega da Fé (don't you just love the name?!) Lovely green hills, long ascents n descents, beautiful countryside. I'm on an aire with all services, including free electricity. Unfortunately the town hasn't a great deal going for it. But at least I spent something going out for dinner - which again, was OK.

Pics: all of Vila Real

I realise I haven't taken any of Alfândega - there might be a reason for that!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A British MH pulled in this morning - Mark n Veli starting what might be a 2-week trip (him) or a year-long one (her)! They've a very mixed heritage in their family and they're somewhat concerned what Brexit might do to those relationships.

Drove up to Bregança (lovely drive through green hills) and realised on passing the roundabout at the beginning of town with its fabulous sculptures of bulls that I've actually been before. But no matter, it bears a 2nd visit! 

I went to a restaurant close to the aire - the lady learned French, Spanish, English AND Italian at school! She automatically spoke to me in French for some reason and my response couldn't have been too bad cos she thout I WAS French!

And we're back to sandals... They very nearly went into the bowels of the garage yesterday!

Pics:
1. Bragança aire just seen below those beautiful trees
2. The local church of the castle
3. Council meeting room above the cistern
4. And lovely crockery too!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had an evening with a couple from London (or near), Al and Daph - great craic. Aren't motorhomers lovely people!!

After visiting the museo of culture (scary costumes from their Christmas-time revels) - for all of 52¢! - I headed for Zamora.

Only when I walked up to the cathedral Square did I think 'This looks familiar!' The parking area isn't tho. I'm sure I was on a campsite last time on the other side of the river but there's no sign of it. 

This seems quite a noisy aire with a road alongside but in fact it was OK. Its also a very busy aire - 30+ vans I'd say. Not what I'm used to!

Decided to stay another day n see a bit more than the cathedral.

Pics:
1. Boats down by the Mills on the Douro river
2. Interesting doors in Zamora cathedral
3. Note the off-kilter right pillar here - apparently the Douro flooding undermined the foundations.
4. Zamora Castle with cathedral in background 
5. This mural reminded me it was lunchtime
6. And this is only the starter!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And I found Al and Daph on the aire when I got back. So another good chinwag.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came across to Carrion de los Condes (not the most inspiring of names!) What a lovely wee place, full of camino pilgrims.

I was definitely on the 'road less travelled' this morning and it was lovely. I saw numerous red kites wheeling n diving on the fields after the farmer had ploughed - they're such beautiful, elegant creatures. 

Unfortunately it's Monday so almost everything is closed. I managed to get a ham baguette (that's their ham, like uncooked bacon, with olive oil instead of butter) - delish!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics:

1. Parking by the river
2. One of the pilgrims
3. A few of the neighbours


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yesterday I said olà passing a man as I went in to a café. He replied Olà guapa - which means Hi beautiful! OK, he was pretty ancient, and possibly blind too, but it lifted my spirits! 

Staying another day (not in hopes of meeting my friend again!) Went to PO for a couple of stamps... half an hour later.... 

Got the TO open but the various sights on the map all seem to be closed. But it's a pleasant wee town. Sad to see what was obviously a rather large school (secondary?) closed with loads of desks sitting in the playground waiting for a new home. 

The place is coming down with churches but I guess that's cos it's on the camino route (or 1 of them). I'm seeing rather large locals - for the 1st time really.

1. The Royal monastery of San Zoilo
2. View across the river - that's the direction of the Camino


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you to whoever suggested Frías on another thread! (can't find it now) What a fabulous drive over (discounting the motorway bit 😉) 

I saw my 1st, this trip (I think), big black bull hoarding; had a fabulous aerial display from a buzzard I think. I'd just turned off the main-ish road so was able to stop and watch; and the colours on this last bit have been ah-maz-ing! Tho the road was so tortuous I couldn't stop to take a pic. The hillside is bright red soil where it's exposed and the trees with their fabulous yellow foliage, and also other coniferous trees - what a picture!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics:
1. Frías from the castle. That's me parked top left of the white circle
2. And again.
3. The castle itself
4. I really don't fancy living in this house!
5. This would have been the lower of 2 basements - anyone any idea what the bollards would have been for, apparently in some sort of a pit? The place housed a butcher and metalworker but that was probably long after this equipment was in use.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, prev pics didn't go up.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was talking to a young German lass this morning who was solo in a tiny wee camper, and tonight, another from Cumbria, maybe in her 40's/50's.

Good on them! It takes guts to carve time out for travels during your working years. 

I've moved on to Lanestosa. Lovely drive over n the aire is good - electricity, showers, washing up facilities - but a *very* narrow entry road with high stone walls either side. Think I'll find an alternative route out! 

It's good walking round here I think but I'm not confident going into the wilderness on my own. Otherwise, not much else.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure anyone is still reading this but, as mentioned in another thread, I had word today that my ferry on Sunday, Santander-Cork, is cancelled. And having seen the weather forecast earlier in the day, I'm glad of that!

So, options were: take the ferry when it's due to sail again, 7th; or schlep up France n have a choice of landbridge to Belfast. 

I've opted for the latter as I promised my granddaughter I'd be home for her birthday n there's no guarantee the Santander boat will sail on 7th. So, on my way but only as far as Irun today as the weather was dire. 

I suspect my decision was made easier by the fact that I've been worrying at the back of my mind about that sailing since I booked it - I'm a poor sailor!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been watching the weather for the Bay of Biscay and thinking of you but didn't mention it , didn't want to be a scaremonger , any way Glad you are not going on it .After speaking with you, Jayne and I both thought that it was a good idea to sail home from Santander as it would allow more holiday time- but in the back of mind is the time when , as a young sailor, I was caught in a force 9 in the Bay , worst sea I had ever experienced. Wouldn't wish it on anyone. Happy travels.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Following you Jean and enjoying your updates.
Made us talk about researching Portugal for our winter stays. If you see a nice spot for a 3 month stay then do let us know. We are booked for Pinoso in Spain for this winter.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Following you Jean and enjoying your updates.
> Made us talk about researching Portugal for our winter stays. If you see a nice spot for a 3 month stay then do let us know. We are booked for Pinoso in Spain for this winter.


Too late for that me thinks Pat, sounds as if she is in or almost into France.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Following you Jean and enjoying your updates.
> Made us talk about researching Portugal for our winter stays. If you see a nice spot for a 3 month stay then do let us know. We are booked for Pinoso in Spain for this winter.


For winter Pat you need to be down on The Algarve for comfort and that can get fairly booked up. There are plenty of sandy and dusty sites near the coast cheap for long stays. I'm trying to find a 'cozy' cheap site we visited friends last year with a few hippies and lost of nationalities near the large shopping centre..

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...3d3c8144628cf88!8m2!3d37.1283187!4d-8.3226398

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Now at an aire just SE of Niort. Would be nice in the dry I think! I'm not even going out to use the EHU! I should be doing some exercise after all that driving but I did a few step-ups at the bed - that'll do me.

I mentioned elsewhere I'm heading for the Caen overnight sailing tomorrow - as yet, there are still a few cabins available but she couldn't book that without the UK-Ireland leg and I hadn't checked that out. Will ring tomorrow with fingers crossed. 

It's all a lot of driving, which I'm not used to, and in filthy weather. So by the time I get home I'll be needing another holiday!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Got my crossings booked as I wanted 👍and something like £400 for onward travel - so basically my return trip is free. Except I had to schlepp all the way up through France 😞 

Just about 10 mins ago the cloud broke n there was a scrap of blue sky - yeah!!! Prior to that the rain/spray was not good n you'd to watch out for the side wind catching. But I've done half the driving, stopped at a service station for something to eat. 

Met a couple this morning who'd been parked beside me - they were booked on the Monday boat Santander-Portsmouth (same as my friends Al n Daph) n it was cancelled too. They said they wouldn't do the overnight cos they'd be in traffic jams for their entire journey (4hrs) home (docks at 06.45) That was when I thought I might be stopping off with a friend in Portsmouth for breakfast but they can't make it. But I think I'll just go for it - heaven knows what holdups there might be if I wait. 

I was really surprised how much traffic there was on the roads today (and almost no lorries as only refrigerated are allowed on Sundays) - I'm used to having the roads to myself. In for a big shock when I land in Portsmouth!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bi Bi Jean. Hope to see you in 2020 birthdays permitting. xxx

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes indeed Ray - I'm already looking forward to it!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was THE LAST on board! Was gonna say 1st time ever, but there was that time when we were late, with the caravan, and I just drove up the ramp n they had to take us 😂 Years ago, before all the security. I've an outside cabin - that's a 1st - n had a surreal moment when I saw a flock of birds flying by but it felt as if we were moving rather than them!

Had a good night. Up at one stage n felt slight rolling but what waves I could see out the window!! A good argument for an inside cabin!

Slowly docking then on the long haul. But home is calling.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Safe home


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good sleep last night. 

I'd a STOP sign placed in front of my van. Guy seemed a bit annoyed when I didn't move forward - he was beckoning me from the far end. So I reversed a bit from the stop sign - that was when he saw it. He brought me very slowly forward - the upper deck is close enough for my aeriel to play a tune on it!

I'm now at a service station near Telford NW of Birmingham, so good going - and lovely weather!

TT had a funny turn having left Portsmouth n wanted to go back again! And I ended up in a woodyard when looking for Tesco diesel! 

Season of mists and mellow fruitfulness it certainly was. Very English meadows with dew sparkling on the grass, sheep relaxing n mist rising - very strange to see a crisp, clear tunnel along the roadway with a 'roof' of mist hanging there at tall hedge height.

I'm back into enjoying the journey mode!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Arrived Holyhead about 3.30pm. I'm quite pleased at how I've managed that. Now I know what I, along with Thelma and Louise, am capable of if the need arises.

Totally shocked by the price of a glass of red in the local hostelry - £6.45! Large, admittedly, but a shock to the system! 

As was the face-off between 2 dogs - some people just don't seem to accept that others (human or doggie) just aren't as bowled over about their pet as they are. 

It's lovely the way the bar woman speaks English or Welsh depending on who's talking to her.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The parking in Holyhead -


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad your crossing wasn't too bad Jean. That was a lot of driving in a short time, you're getting on like a young thing.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm lucky that I do love driving Alan - tho the conditions in France n Spain tested that to the limit!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Methinks I met 'superwoman' and didn't realise.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha! I might try n tell my children that!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I'm lucky that I do love driving Alan - tho the conditions in France n Spain tested that to the limit!


What I don't quite understand is how you've kept your van so clean.
🤔
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When you've driven through the rain n wind that I have it's like being in a permanent car wash!!

Just about to Dock in Dublin after saving thro a force 7 but we've been asked to slow down as there's a dive vessel in Dublin port. I got my head down in the middle of the deck and was grand - even after having had breakfast (long finished before we left dock)

Thanks for all the support on the way home - it really helped!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope I am going to have your courage to travel alone Jean, I don´t feel very confident right now.
Pleased to hear you're _almost_´ back on home soil safe and sound.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oops, forgot to post that I arrived home yesterday afternoon, safe n sound.

Had lots of hugs so very happy! Even from the wee 16-month-old who I thought might have been a bit strange - not a bit of it!

I think, Jan, since you've driven the MH often on your own, you'll be grand!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good that it all worked out fine Jean, time now to start planning the next trip. 😄

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think I started that about 3 weeks ago Terry!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I think, Jan, since you've driven the MH often on your own, you'll be grand!


It´s not the driving I am worried about Jean, it being alone at night that I´m thinking about.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But you've done that before too Jan, when you were visiting Hans in hospital.

My first trip away on my own I think was more sites and aires; this last trip (my 8th on my own) I spent 6 nights (out of 47) on campsites, quite a few on aires and quite a few in carparks or similar.

I think if you start out on sites or aires you'll find your confidence grows.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I hope I am going to have your courage to travel alone Jean, I don´t feel very confident right now.
> Pleased to hear you're _almost_´ back on home soil safe and sound.


Find out if the Galway lady can cook and clean and take her with you if she can, as long as she pays for the fuel, can read a map and knows how empty the bog and wash the van.

Tell her to bring her tent in case you get fed up with her.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But only on condition that she flies home after a wee while!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> But you've done that before too Jan, when you were visiting Hans in hospital.
> 
> My first trip away on my own I think was more sites and aires; this last trip (my 8th on my own) I spent 6 nights (out of 47) on campsites, quite a few on aires and quite a few in carparks or similar.
> 
> I think if you start out on sites or aires you'll find your confidence grows.


I knew the place where I stayed though Jean, not like just arriving at an air or camp site I don´t know, especially if kids turn up on motorbikes and start kicking up a shindy.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Stick with campsites to begin with, and don't go too far, or too long. Test the waters for a bit. I'm sure your confidence will grow - your a very gutsy lady.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sure Hans will help you decide Jan. Just have some little "chats" with him and see what he thinks. He might remind you of what a brave woman you are or he might say "it's up to you" if he thinks you might not enjoy it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Find out if the Galway lady can cook and clean and take her with you if she can, as long as she pays for the fuel, can read a map and knows how empty the bog and wash the van.
> 
> Tell her to bring her tent in case you get fed up with her.


I don´t think she will be steady enough to empty the `bog´ Alan, don´t want a Bazza situation as I couldn´t face the cleanup.



patp said:


> I'm sure Hans will help you decide Jan. Just have some little "chats" with him and see what he thinks. He might remind you of what a brave woman you are or he might say "it's up to you" if he thinks you might not enjoy it.


Am I brave Pat or tough as some say I am because every time someone says that or something similar I cry.

Anyway enough of me, I expect if Jean and Viv can do it I will manage in the end.

You´re home in time to get the flat warmed through before the real winter starts Jean.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have many widowed friends Jan, some more adventurous than others. It seems it's all about how capable and independent they were before being left on their own.
We are taking one to the railway station today as she booked train to Paris, train to Gatwick and is off to their holiday home in Florida for six months. Others just spend more time with the family. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We have many widowed friends Jan, some more adventurous than others. It seems it's all about how capable and independent they were before being left on their own.
> We are taking one to the railway station today as she booked train to Paris, train to Gatwick and is off to their holiday home in Florida for six months. Others just spend more time with the family.
> 
> Ray.


https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/237351-update-form-jan-motley-9.html

Can we talk about me on my thread please, I will now answer you on there Ray, everyone clicks on this heading to hear about Jeans adventure.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Great thread. 

Thanks for all the useful info and best wishes from County Clare. We are off on our travels in January. Will be hoping to visit some of the places you have mentioned.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have a great time Joe, I'm sure you will love it!

I think I mentioned in the thread about using the app Park4night - I used it almost exclusively for finding stopping places.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Jean, yes park4night is great and I've used this previously. But personal recommendations on this site are also really worth noting so thanks for yours.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

Our travel dates are getting closer! We get the ferry from Newhaven to Dieppe on Jan 24th then a few days travelling through France and on into Spain. Just bought the guide from http://www.espana-discovery.es/ so thanks for the recommendation. Thanks to erneboy for the recommendation. Any other recommendations from folks? We are thinking this time, if the weather is OK to travel south by a more westerly route. Some places we have thought of visiting are Burgos, Valladolid, Toledo, Salamanca, and maybe over into Portugal. So any suggestions or links would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This one is useful: https://www.areasac.es/areas-servicio-autocaravanas/areasaces/espana_4_1_ap.html

Chrome will translate it a page at a time if you need that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I visited Toledo this year (last actually!) and really enjoyed it. I used a large parking area as on Park4night 10-15mins walk from the escalators. You might want to take advantage of the 'Toledo bracelet' which gives reduced entry costs into many of the attractions.

I visited Salamanca several years ago - stunning! Try to take in a quirky wee museum - something to do with Luz I think. Will try to find info later. We used an aire there but things may have changed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Folk may (or may not!) remember I had an attempted break-in when parked in Toulouse (at least I think that's where it happened) and I tried to find stickers that made it clear the van was alarmed - I do have a flashing red light (no comments!) both front and rear but actually they're not at all visible in the sunshine.

I got some stickers off the net tho they're rather bigger than I'd thought (that's a £1 coin in the picture). 

Am I better to stick these on the paintwork or the window (glass on the driver's door, plastic on the hab door)? 

It will have to be paintwork for the garage doors.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Glass Jean as the glue will eat into the paintwork and even fibreglass.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Ray.

That means I can only use the one, at the driver's door. But since that's the lock that was targeted, that's good! 

I guess I'll put one in the passenger window (I'm LHD) - with it being biggish, they might just see it before trying the hab door. Or maybe somehow place it on the inside of the hab door window.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> This one is useful: https://www.areasac.es/areas-servicio-autocaravanas/areasaces/espana_4_1_ap.html
> 
> Chrome will translate it a page at a time if you need that.


Thanks for that. Have you used this in a Garmin GPS?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. The reliability varies. Some are down unmade roads. I check them on Google Earth if they aren't on main-ish roads.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jean, you could also do some "Beware of the Dog" signs in various languages. Wild campers often use them and they put a big stout dog lead tied to the van and a water bowl to add authenticity. It might just make them move on to an easier target?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Pat - I have considered this n for some reason I now forget decided against it.


----------

